# Complaint: Disgusting Service from Vape King Fourways



## johannlourens11 (27/2/21)

I bought a Vaporesso gen Nano 4 months ago as a gift to a friend, IT'S A GREAT PRODUCT. Unfortunately the glass tank broke and I went back to the store in Fourways to replace the tank with a different brand tank. All went well untill two days later when my mod stopped working with the new tank. I was told by the store assistant that "there is nothing that we can or will do... The device has a 6month warranty but vape king only covers it for 3... That's between you and Vaporesso China"... He said..

I then called Vapeking Head office after reading that the unit is actually covered by Vapeking as long as the Manufacturer warranty is still in effect. Vape king head office was very helpful and friendly but unfortunately still has not come back to me with a possible solution.

.. The amount of Money I have spent at Vapeking Fourways covers this device 3 or 4 times over!!! Yet I am treated like a second class citizen that has lost all value to the company. I have posted on social media as well. This is completely unacceptable. As consumers we need to stand up against retailers who gladly take our money but after sales service is shocking. I am so disappointed after supporting this retailer for so long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/2/21)

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/3/21)

Hi @johannlourens11 

Please see attached photo of the Warranty card found within the Vaporesso Gen Nano box. The device is covered for 90 days (3 months) as per the manufacturer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johannlourens11 (1/3/21)

I think this is perhaps a training issue.. I was told by your staff that the device is covered for 6 months by vaporesso and I should contact them. I was told that you as a retailer however will only cover the device for 3 months.

I also saw afterward that Vapeking sells the individual glass tanks. But why was I sold a new replacement Voopoo tank. R50 For a new glass tank... But I was sold a new Voopoo head unit for R200+..

I don't have the time to argue back and forth.. Perhaps your service is at a low standard for a good reason.. Maybe it's because your staff are intellectually inadequate.. Or maybe because they are incompetent.. Who knows...

I purchased a completely new Vaporesso Luxe from one of your competitors and I am super happy with it.. I don't ever need to set foot in your Vapeking store.. And I will urge my friends to all do the same.. If you want your business to survive you definitely need to hire better staff... Who explain these things to your customers when they buy the product... 

All the best to you

Cheers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (1/3/21)

I honestly don't think its fair to complain about the service from Vape King on your first post. Maybe you should join the forum, do research and actually see how far @Stroodlepuff goes to rectify any issues customers have. I have bought many things from that specific store and not once have I ever had any issues with them. The staff are friendly and always willing to go on a limb to help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (1/3/21)

@Stroodlepuff has gone out of her way to source a device that wasn't in stock at their online branch from another branch so that I could order it. In addition Vape King was very generous in their support of our CT vaping fundraiser for a local orphanage. I have had nothing but exceptional and friendly service from all I have been in contact with at Vape King.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/3/21)

don't smaak it when people join just to do a diss post

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/3/21)

So Vaporesso's warranty is only 3 months, interesting...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

If I was in Fourways shoes, I would be happy that he never came back. My kids stopped throwing tantrums like this when they were 2.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/21)

Seeing that this thread started as a rant, let's not stop there... 

Vape King is not as bad as one person's post states! To the contrary, they are pretty darn awesome.

I had a similar issue with a different device that auto-fired on tanks that had 510 threads longer than 4mm. The device had an actual second "click" when screwing such tanks in and then it started firing. Vape King gave me a response in the same lines of the fact that it is past the warranty period and that they had no other issues with same device sales and suggested I contact the manufacturer directly. So I did and was sent a brand new replacement directly from the manufacturer (without the fault of the first one). I have and will still buy from Vape King as on other orders they did not have the item in stock that I wanted and they supplied me with extra's of something else with a written apology for the mishap. So if they were wrong, they would fix the problem.

Sometimes it is just easier blaming someone else or demanding someone else does everything for you and if you do not get your way to bad mouth them. And with an OG post like this one and the subsequent response, I can just imagine what attitude was given to the person behind the counter.

Everything does not always go the way we want it. It's not as if Vape King sold the unit knowing it was faulty and then shrugged their shoulders when the problem occurred. Not sure if it was expected that they should just take it back, replace it or refund it, but imagine everyone has a faulty mod after 4months and expect the seller to replace/refund it. If it worked like that in all industries I could be driving a new BMW every 4 months... The alternative was that they took it, took the matter up with the manufacturer, sent it back for repairs/replacement and charge all the fees back to the client. Imagine that bill for all postage/repair/correspondence. The buyer had a better chance actually getting a replacement from Vaporesso by just contacting them directly.

What would we do if there were no keyboard warriors or trolls left in the world to keep us entertained and on our toes.....

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (1/3/21)

Being in the retail sector myself I have no problem loosing a 'Karen'.
This guy is like a 'Karen' with PMS.

@Stroodlepuff don't loose any sleep over this bloke...

There will always be that one guy 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/21)

I hadn't realised we had minors on this site until now 
Meet face to face and resolve it like adults guys ... doing dirty washing in public doesn't serve anyone, and it comes across as ... erm ... Did someone say Karen? or was it childish? or .... could I maybe add Sociopathic?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/21)

To be honest, the responsiveness of stroodlepuff says a lot about they conduct business. So all I can say is keep up the great job. Mistakes do happen but what counts is the way they are handled when reported.
Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/21)

Thanks for all the love guys  

Unfortunately occasionally mistakes do happen, sadly we are not in an era where I can put robots behind the counters yet. Vaporesso is an odd company on some devices they offer 6 months and on some they offer 3 months, its easy to get confused. This particular device is a 3 month warranty device.

With regards to the glass, we were out of stock at the time and only got stock again last week hence a new tank was sold. I apologize for your bad experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31 (8/3/21)

johannlourens11 said:


> I think this is perhaps a training issue.. I was told by your staff that the device is covered for 6 months by vaporesso and I should contact them. I was told that you as a retailer however will only cover the device for 3 months.
> 
> I also saw afterward that Vapeking sells the individual glass tanks. But why was I sold a new replacement Voopoo tank. R50 For a new glass tank... But I was sold a new Voopoo head unit for R200+..
> 
> ...


I myself work in retail, and I must say you have clones of yourself everywhere, quick the bad mouth people, insult their intelligence or try bully people. You need to need to go look in the mirror and find your defect.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (9/3/21)

vicTor said:


> don't smaak it when people join just to do a diss post



I agree. Not cool.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------

